
A note-taking app for technical teams - alexgotoi
https://memo.ai/
======
domino
Mircea, CEO and co-founder of Memo here. We're super excited to announce Memo!

Memo is a note-taking app for technical teams. With Memo it’s quick and easy
to save and find code snippets, meeting notes, links, Slack messages, or other
short work notes – right inside Slack or on the web.

You can write notes using both Markdown and Slack formatting, including
@users, #channels and :emoji:. Organize them in boards, and even link
different boards and notes between each other for quick access. All boards can
either be kept private or shared with your Slack team.

We're looking forward to hear your feedback or questions!

P.S. We have full support for Slack's new message menus feature:
[https://blog.memo.ai/10x-your-slack-apps-ux-with-message-
men...](https://blog.memo.ai/10x-your-slack-apps-ux-with-message-
menus-98a5a09b3a7a)

~~~
askafriend
I want to add this so that my team can check it out, but I'm very very
hesitant because that would mean Memo would be able to see the contents of
those notes along with any metadata.

We have very sensitive information in notes and can't afford to widen the
surface area of possible data leaks. Sure, Slack might get hacked - that's
still an issue.....but adding even more untrusted, unpaid services that can
read our information is not a great path to go down.

~~~
domino
Fair concern. We have at-rest encryption on our roadmap and our goal is build
a profitable business, so maybe we'll earn your trust later on as we iterate.

~~~
dotancohen
I'm not the OP, but you should know that for security-conscience people the
idea of earning trust does not exist. I should never have to trust you, your
web dev, your software engineer, your CTO, your devops guy, your cloud
provider, your cleaning staff, and your interns. Rather, provide to me a
service that is secure even assuming that the aforementioned entities are
compromised, then you'll earn my business and my money.

~~~
domino
Yeah, I can understand that perspective, but it does require some trade-offs
on the product side.

Given that we're targeting technical teams using Slack, we focused on
productivity features and usability first, but our roadmap is open to change
based on user feedback :)

------
kingnight
I think it would be huge if you would add a small video or gif to the
homepage. I'm having a hard time understanding how the UI works by looking at
the screenshot and I find that is critical to me making a decision for a note
taking app.

~~~
domino
That's a good point! We used to have a video, but it was hard to maintain, but
we should revisit that.

We have some different graphics in our Slack App Directory description:
[https://slack.com/apps/A0G9XHRE0-memo-notes-at-
work](https://slack.com/apps/A0G9XHRE0-memo-notes-at-work) \- do you find
these more helpful?

~~~
kingnight
Those are helpful, but I think in addition to isolated screenshots I'd want to
see full screen snaps of what the app looks like. This is to help me visualize
it in context of my existing work environment/flow on the desktop.

It seems like there is a lot of interplay between participants too and I'd
like to see how that works.

Just some cents on my initial reaction to seeing the product. Kudos though!

~~~
domino
Thanks for the feedback, we'll look into recording the entire flow from Slack
to web app. In the meantime, I don't have a better alternative than signing up
:)

------
thraway2016
Sign up ... "ok" ...with Slack ... "no"

~~~
domino
Why not?

~~~
dexterdog
It seems like an arbitrary sso to offer as the only option.

~~~
domino
Got it. One of the differentiators of Memo is the deep Slack integration, for
example with the recently launched Message Menus:
[https://blog.memo.ai/10x-your-slack-apps-ux-with-message-
men...](https://blog.memo.ai/10x-your-slack-apps-ux-with-message-
menus-98a5a09b3a7a)

We plan to offer G Suite and GitHub sign-in soon.

~~~
tranvu
Slack accounts are separate for each team you join. A lot of people join a
handful of public and private teams. This means we have to create an account
each time?

~~~
domino
For now, yes. We've noticed that quite a few Slack users have multiple teams,
but most of them have just one team in which they spend 80% of their time
(usually it's their work team).

We're also planning to add other team logins (G Suite & GitHub) and we also
expect Slack to improve the experience for users with multiple teams.

------
Odenwaelder
Why would I post proprietary code in your app? I don't know about your
security measures.

~~~
lima
Yep. Not going to happen at any reasonably paranoid organization.

~~~
thr0waway1239
On the other hand, imagine if this is adopted by one of those clueless
marketers at the megacorps and then someone leaks the notes - it will be a
much easier read and probably even juicier than the code. Wouldn't that be
something!

Just tell them this will hyper-synergize their communications by providing
them measurable, AI-powered real time knowledge management. Memo.ai FTW!

------
siddharth-shah
Really wanted to test it out but asks to signup using slack, could not
join(Currently, I do not have a team to join or login). You should alahways a
demo or something; or at least some really simple login/signup!

~~~
domino
Sorry to hear, we are planning to add G Suite and GitHub sign-in soon.

If you'd like to get a better idea of the product you can check out the
graphics in our Slack App Directory description:
[https://slack.com/apps/A0G9XHRE0-memo-notes-at-
work](https://slack.com/apps/A0G9XHRE0-memo-notes-at-work)

We also have more screenshots on our blog:
[https://blog.memo.ai/](https://blog.memo.ai/)

------
nborwankar
You might want to consider Twitter integration (different target, I know) but
you'd solve a huge problem of size limit of 140 chars which people are solving
by posting images of text. Also far fewer issues of proprietary content and
confidentiality.

~~~
domino
We haven't considered that so far since our focus is on technical teams at
work, but it's an interesting idea

------
richev
> Memo is free for teams of all sizes while in beta.

Sounds ominous.

~~~
domino
Sorry, English is not my first language. What would be a better way to phrase
it?

~~~
richev
It's good English, but it's not transparent as to what future costs I might
encounter if I start using the product while it's in beta, and want to
continue using it in the future.

I'm happy to pay to use good software, but it's better to know the pricing
plan in advance. I think that
[https://octopus.com/purchase](https://octopus.com/purchase) provides a good
example:

> Community edition is free for small teams, even for commercial use. It
> allows you to deploy up to five projects to up to ten target machines, and
> is limited to five users.

~~~
domino
You're right, we could be more transparent about future pricing. It hadn't
come up until now, we'll make sure to address it.

------
artur_makly
why is this better than free trello?

~~~
domino
Good question! We're focused on different use-cases (note-taking vs. project
management), as well as a narrower niche (technical teams vs. any group of
people, teams, families, etc.).

We use both Trello and Memo in our and the usage is quite complementary.

Do you use Trello for note-taking at work?

~~~
ge96
Consider developing an extension (browser), not sure if this is secure at all,
but think how easy it would be to grab current tabs, highlight-get text from
pages, etc... I've got this for myself but it sounds relevant to your app.

Again not sure about security though, but convenient. No need to switch to
another tab while deep in the rabit hole of opening links.

~~~
domino
Totally agree! A browser extension is on our roadmap, if you're interested to
get early access to it I can add you to our "beta program".

